# Tis the season!



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Although Binky is looking v unimpressed with the whole thing!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

One rudolphapoo at late night shopping!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh God... For a moment there I though you were going to say Binky has come into season  ...thankfully not!!

Ah she looks lovely as does Miss Kiki...saw that reindeer outfit today but refrained!!! Molly hates dressing up... Any outfit acts as a thunder shirt on her.... She just stands still not wanting to move!! 

Might have to go back for the antlers though... See how they go down  

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh God... For a moment there I though you were going to say Binky has come into season  ...thankfully not!!
> 
> Ah she looks lovely as does Miss Kiki...saw that reindeer outfit today but refrained!!! Molly hates dressing up... Any outfit acts as a thunder shirt on her.... She just stands still not wanting to move!!
> 
> ...


oooh flipping heck Mairi lets hope not!! She has to hold off until the 3rd Jan!

oooh go on...I reckon Molly would look lovely in her antlers


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw fab Marzi! I have got a father Xmas jumper on order...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> oooh flipping heck Mairi lets hope not!! She has to hold off until the 3rd Jan!
> 
> oooh go on...I reckon Molly would look lovely in her antlers


Will have a go...   

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Aw fab Marzi! I have got a father Xmas jumper on order...


For you or Binky?!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh God... For a moment there I though you were going to say Binky has come into season  ...thankfully not!!
> 
> Ah she looks lovely as does Miss Kiki...saw that reindeer outfit today but refrained!!! Molly hates dressing up... Any outfit acts as a thunder shirt on her.... She just stands still not wanting to move!!
> 
> ...


To be honest Kiki isn't too impressed - however Lizzie insisted and plenty of treats later and lots and lots of people stopping to fuss her, cheered her up no end! The rudolph head is a bit big and tends to fall over her eyes - at which point she collapses into a perfect down until rescued!! 
You could get very sweet scarf - Inzi will wear one of those, or a tinsel collar!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> For you or Binky?!!!


Mine has reindeer on it


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well that's what she gets for eating a balloon and this is what Jake gets for pooping on the rug!










did Kiki do anything naughty


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Not yet... she probably will to get me back!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely festive pictures! Maybe we should start a thread just for Xmas pics?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fun thread .. lovely festive pics & poos


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, yes a new thread would be good, I'm sure we will all get lots of christmas poo pics as time moves on.


----------

